# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Lin Delija- piktor i madh shqiptar

## dodoni

Lin Delija, "rikthehet" kaloresi i piktures
Pikturat e Lin Delijes, ne dhjete vjet nga vdekja e tij, shfaqen per here te pare ne nje ekspozite ne Tirane. Testamenti i piktorit, i cili i dhuron vendin te tij 27 piktura. 

Jeta e artistit, i mbetur gjithnje pezull me pikturen e tij mes se shkuares dhe bashkekohores. Kryeveprat e nje shqiptari, i cili nuk e mohoi kurre kombesine e tij, madje e theksonte ne cdo cep te telajos, si nje menyre shprehje te shqiptarizmit

Anduela NIKA

Eshte fati i artisteve te medhenj te injorohen sa jane ne jete dhe te adhurohen pas vdekjes. Ketij rregulli te thjeshte jete nuk mundi ti shpetonte as Lin Delija. Rikthimi i tij fizik ne Shqiperi ishte i pamundur, aq sa dhe i pikturave te tij. Ne dhjete vjet nga vdekja e artistit te madh shqiptar, Galeria Kombetare e Arteve, sjell per here te pare 27 punime te Delijes, 12 prej te cilave jane dhurate e vete piktorit. "Te dergohen ne Shqiperi vetem atehere kur ajo te jete republike pluraliste parlamentare dhe demokratike", shkruante piktori me shume se nje dekade me pare. Te 15 veprat e tjera, jane pjese e koleksionit privat te Armando Nicoletti, miku me i afert antrodokan i piktorit. "Ne jemi ne pritje te veprave origjinale, te cilat jane vonuar vetem per shkak te procedurave burokratike, qe po ndjek shteti italian. Une besoj se ne fund te prillit ato do te jene ketu. Jane rreth 27 vepra, 12 prej te cilave jane te dhuruara nga vete Lin Delija me nje deshire te shkruar, qe ia ka lene Erika Shulz, nje prej mikeshave te tija ne Gjermani. Keto pune jane te derguara ne Antrodoco, ne Muzeun "Lin Delija" ne Itali dhe me tutje ato do te vijne ketu", ka pohuar studiuesja e artit, Suzana Varvarica Kuka. Veprat, qe se shpejti do te shfaqen ne Galerine e Arteve, do te perfshijne grafika dhe piktura te mirefillat te Delijes, kryesisht ne vaj. Deri me sot kerkimet dhe studimet rreth piktorit te madh, i cili jetoi dhe vdiq ne Itali, pa mundur te shihte per here te fundit prinderit dhe vendin e tij Shqiperine, jane te konsiderueshme, por aspak te plota. Vepra "Krishti", gjendet ne Punatoteken e Vatikanit. Ky konsiderohet si nje fakt historik shume i rendesishem, sepse dihet qe hyrja e veprave te artit ne kete pinakoteke tregon per cilesine e larte te vepres se artit. Nje tjeter figure e rendesishme, qe eshte formesuar ne telajon e piktorit, eshte ajo e Nene Terezes. Vepra ne gjendet ne Nju Jork, pasi eshte blere me nje cmim shume te larte dhe te padiskutuar nga koleksionisti. Ne Shqiperi, pervec 27 veprave, qe pritet te vijne, ekziston dhe nje koleksion prej 8 pikturash, i cili ruhet ne Kishen e Franceskaneve ne Shkoder.

Kane thene....

Ernest Koliqi 1968

"...Delija, me nje prirje drejt artit te shenjte, dallon per sinqeritetin instiktiv, e bashkuar nga nje temperament i forte shqiptar i embelsuar nga nje tendence e spikatur mistike

Evenimentet biblike dhe evangjeliste, ai di ti inkuadroje ne vizionin e peisazheve, kostumeve e veshjeve te tokes se tij shqiptare, duke perhapur nje force njerezore, e cila nuk fshin kurre ne portretet e dhimbshme te telajove te tij nje shprehi intime te dekorit shqiptar: vuajtja qe ka perjetuar me dinjitet shfaqet ne te gjitha peisazhet e krijuara me penelin e Lin Delise: dhe eshte nje karakteristike tipike shqiptare". 

Fosca Colli 1990

"Ne portretet e universit femerore, ne te cilat Lin Delija ka percjelle pasurite krijuese dhe te ndjenave, intutita verbuese dhe meditime te ethshme, entuziazem dhe hidherim, tension fetar dhe ethe ferri. Ata sy....I kujtoni pikturat antike egjiptiane te Fayyùm."

Paola Stefanucci 1994

"Ne universin e mbipopulluar te fytyrave delijane verehet veshtrimi kaustik dhe gervishes i nje gjahtari karakteresh si Honoré Daumier: shenja te gjera dhe esenciale, te ngrohta dhe vibruese, te pershtatshme per te skulpturuar ne menyren me te shpejte dhe elokuente individualitetin e personit qe shfaqet ne te". 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10/04/2004

----------


## dodoni

Lin Delija, artisti qe flet me penel
U lind ne Shkoder ne 3 shkurt 1926. Ne moshen 10- vjecare hyn ne kolegjin e freterve franceskane ne Shkoder, ku merr dhe bazat e para te piktures. Me mbarimin e Luftes se Dyte Boterore, Lin Delija bashke me shume te rinj thirret ushtar. Ishte 19 vjec kur me kater miq te tij dezerton dhe arratisen drejt Jugosllavise, ku deklaron se eshte piktor dhe studion ne nje shkolle artistike. Qeveria e Malit te Zi i jep nje burse studimi per te jetuar. Lin Delija shkon ne Zagabria ku mikpritet nga nje kuvend murgeshash dhe ne kete qytet do te frekuentoje per gati gjashte vjet Akademine e Arteve te Bukura. Ndersa i ati vdes e ema nuk do ta shohe me kurre te birin. Pas kesaj, ai mberrin ne Itali, ku me ndihmen e Ernest Koliqit do te arrije te njihet ne qarqet kulturore italiane. Piktori jetoi ne Rome deri ne vitin 1963. Ne vitin 1957 do te hape ekspoziten e tij te pare vetjake ne Galerine Babbuinetta ne Rome, e cila u pasua nga shume te tjera, ne bashkepunim dhe artite te tjere te huaj. Ne vitin 1969 hap ekspoziten e pare vetjake ne Nju Jork. Ne Antrodoco Lin Delija themeloi shume shkolla arti. Ne vitin 2001, per nder te piktorit u hap Muzeu Komunal i Osimo, ndersa ne maj te 2002 u inagurua Muzeu i Qytetit "Lin Delija Carlo Cesi". Gjithashtu ne nder te piktorit eshte publikuar dhe nje mongrafi, qe mabn emrin e tij. Ai u edukua dhe jetoi ne Itali, si piktor i vertete, banoi ne studion e vet ne Antrodoco. Me se shumti e dhuroi vepren e vet. Lin Delija vdiq nga semundja iktus cerebrale.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10/04/2004

----------


## Fiori

Libri i Roberto Bua dhe Silvia Cuppini, profesoreshe per Historine e Arteve Bashkekohore ne Universitetin e Urbino, kushtuar Lin Delija, titullohet "All incrocio degli sguardi" (Ne kryqezimin e shikimeve). Libri ilustron punime te Lin Dlijas, piktor shqiptar.

Ky liber gjendet per shitje ne "Museo della Citta" kushtuar Lin Delijas dhe Carlo Cesi. Ne dyqanin e muzeut mund te gjeni dhe punime te Delijas te kthyera ne kartolina apo fotografi.


 *Fiori (Lule)* - _punim me bojra vaji_

 
*La Donna (gruaja)*-_vizatim_

 
*Anna Manunza*

Per me shume informacion dhe punime teDelijas mund te shkoni këtu.

----------


## dodoni

Shekulli

Zana Varvarica Kuka
Cilët janë Antrodokanët?
Në mars u nisa drejt një vendi të njohur apo të panjohur, drejt një vendi me një kombësi tjetër, drejt një kulture që vjen e trashëguar nga kohë shumë të largëta, për të takuar krijimtarinë e Lin Delisë, nderimin e Antrodokos dhe atë pjesë të kujtesës që ruanin miqtë italianë për të. Nuk mund të mos them se DUX e shkruar mbi malin Giano ishte e para gjë që më tërhoqi vëmendjen, për gjatë gjithë rrugës plot kthesa ndërmjet dy faqeve të tij dhe për gjatë gjithë kohës deri sa pashë punimin e parë të Lin Delisë. Shumë gjëra duken naive. Gjykon, arsyeton, krahason dhe arrin në një ide se në histori çdo fakt duhet të mbetet i shkruar. Antrodokanët e kishin restauruar dhe rifreskuar instalacionin gjigant të ndërtuar në këtë mal mbi qytezën e tyre, gjatë kohës së madhështisë fashiste, të manaxhuar prej Benito Musolinit, të përbërë nga pemë që shërbenin si linjë e kaligrafisë së gërmave romane në fjalën Duce. Ata kishin shkuar shumë më larg me kërkesat e tyre, kur kërkuan të kenë një muze arti në qytetin e tyre dhe ajo çka ishte më e papritura është se ky muze do t`i takonte piktorit të tyre shqiptar Lin Delija, që gjithë krijimtarinë e tij më të shumtë e ka lënë në muret e shtëpive e të institucioneve antrodokanezë. Këto dy fakte sa historikë aq dhe të guximshëm jetojnë së bashku në hapësirat e Antrodokos, sepse nëpërmjet tyre antrodokanët demonstrojnë rëndësinë e bashkëjetesës kulturore. Për këtë arsye mendoj se ata janë të fortë, vitalë dhe dinamikë. Lin Delija, pas arratisjes në vitin 1946 për një jetë tjetër të lidhur pazgjidhshmërisht me pikturën, kishte bërë zgjedhjen e tij më të mirë. 
Kush është Lin Delija
Edhe pse po flitet nga kultura dhe nga gazetaria jonë për Lin Delinë mendoj se është vetëm fillimi i zbulimit të kësaj figure që përmban në vetvete shumë probleme për tu zgjidhur si rreth krijimtarisë ashtu dhe rreth fakteve historike të jetës së tij. Për të njohur Lin Delinë së pari duhet të gjendesh përballë veprave të tij, të zbulosh informacionin figurativ dhe jehonën emocionale, të lexosh qindra fletë të shkruara, për të zbuluar alternativën e fakteve, të ideve, të trajtesave kritiko-artistike dhe së dyti vendosa të shkel në këtë rrugë relativisht të gjatë (që nga data 26 prill 2004 Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve ka në pronësi të saj 27 vepra të dhuruara 12 prej Erica Schutz dhe 15 prej Armando Nicoletti).
Deri tani njohja me të është prekja së afërti me shumë punime origjinale në pikturë dhe në vizatim si dhe njohja me shumë ide të hedhura rreth krijimtarisë së tij. Duke veçuar disa vlerësime të rëndësishme arrijmë të krijojmë rreth tij vetëm aureolën e faktit më të afërt dhe nuk mund të pretendojmë se kemi zbuluar gjithçka, sepse koha dhe shfrytëzimi i saj janë elementët kryesorë që do të na zbulojnë dimensionet e këtij piktori.
Amedeo Graciani në vitin 1997 shkruan se Lin Delija është nxënës i Bartoli-t dhe Mafai-t, me një temperament të afërt me figurën epike të mjeshtrave sllavë, veço Ivan Mestroviç, me një bazë kulturore të edukuar prej sugjestioneve të formave bizantine dhe italike, por me kromatizmin dhe shenjën e Shkollës së Romës. Qindra punë të tij janë të ngrohta prej sensibilitetit të lëndës, të krijuara me vështrim dhe zemër nga mjeshtrat italianë të `400-s dhe `500-s si Botticelli dhe Tiziani. Ai më tej ndjek jehonën dhe magjepsjet e artit të `900-s, duke u përqendruar tek fauvizmi dhe ekspresivizmi, të cilat u bënë gjuha e tij artistike për të përballur temat e mëdha sociale, politike dhe fetare. I ikur nga Shqipëria komuniste e Enver Hoxhës, katoliku Delija dëshmoi dramaticitetin e shkëputjes që e kontretizoi me një impenjim të madh në ciklet e punimeve, që janë kompozime komplekse dhe të fuqishme, ku ngutja emocionale dhe dhimbja e çrregullojnë dhe e mposhtin në këndvështrimin formal. I gjithë publiku dhe veçanërisht specialistët e artit që e ndoqën nga afër ekspozitën me punimet e dhuruara do të thonë se ky vlerësim është deciziv i shkruar nën linjën e një historie të drejtë. 
E përzgjodha Gracianin vetëm për një shtytje në kërkimet artistike mbi telajon e pikturuar të Lin Delisë, më tutje të shfaqen grehina të thepisura e mjedise pafund që duhen shkelur dhe ngjitur, për të lexuar shpirtin e thyer të këtij piktori, veti e cila është e pikturuar në çdo qelizë të telajos, që herë është e trashë si një copë e marrë nga zhguni françeskan, herë kompesatë e dërrasës së gjetur. Vështrimi i parë mbi krijimtarinë e tij, organizimi thelbësor i këtij vështrimi dhe impresioni im i deritanishëm ka bërë të qëndrueshëm idenë se Lin Delija i ka lënë kulturës italo-shqiptare në vargun e historisë së artit të shekullit XX një cikël punimesh shumë të ndjeshme, prej nga burojnë epika e shpirtit shqiptar, ku ndeshen vlerat arkaike të kulturës dhe të fesë me dishumanizmin e politikës, ku qëndrojnë përballë ndjesitë e fuqishme të dy burimeve njerëzore ai i artistit mashkull dhe ai i femrës, ai i britmës, i thirrjes, i pendesës dhe ai i mëshirës, i madhështisë sublime, i pranimit dhe i faljes. Ku ndeshen traumat psikologjike të boshllëqeve dhe të shkretëtirave shpirtërore, të distancave të pakalueshme, të ikjeve në arratisje me gjithë komedinë njerëzore të shek.XX si vallëzimet, kërcimet, festat popullore e shtetërore, lëvizjet e çrregullta të tyre dhe përhumbjet. Gjithmonë dy forca të mëdha e keqja dhe e mira qëndrojnë përballë dhe harmonizojnë jetën e gjithkujt ashtu siç edhe e shtynë përpara jetën e Lin Delisë, por me një ndryshim këto dy forca kanë mbetur mbi figurat dhe trajtat e pikturuara prej piktorit si histori e shkruar me ngjyra, me psikologji e me akte njerëzore që janë të lidhura ngushtësisht me vetë Delinë e që kanë nevojë të deshifrohen. 
E thënë thjeshtësisht, shumë shkurt e në mënyrë organike, krijimtaria e Delisë përcakton këto tema: tema sacra apo fetare, tema profana apo laike dhe tema e ndjesive të forta të autorit rreth jetës politiko-sociale të vendit të tij gjatë periudhës së viteve `40 në Shqipëri. Në temën e parë janë paraqitur tregimet e biblës, por në një këndvështrim krejt vetjak, larg mentalitetit tradicional dhe kanonik. Në këtë temë, nëpërmjet figurave biblike, piktori ka shpërthyer nëpërmjet dy stileve, akademik dhe më pas ekspresiv shpirtin e trishtuar, pendimin e pashfaqur dhe kujtesën. Në temën e dytë ai ka veçuar portretin dhe figurën e gruas e të burrit. Atë që e takonte çdo herë në vrullin e jetës së përditshme dhe atë që kishte në memorjen e tij, figurën e së cilës e trashëgonte përtej mentaliteteve, në pikën kyçe të historisë së vendit të vet, me arkaizmin tradicional në ashpërsinë e maleve dhe të qyteteve shqiptare. Në temën e tretë janë të pafajshmit (pjesa katolike apo e çdo feje tjetër, që ishin të detyruar të mohonin besimin e tyre për shkak të një besimi të ri) e që autori i solli si një figurë e shpirtit dhe e kujtesës së vet, të cilën e kishte jetuar, e jetonte dhe më pas e memorizonte në shpërthimet e ngjyrës dhe në vulgun e trishtimit e të nxitimit. Janë skena në kontrast, ku tregojnë pozicionimin e qëndrueshëm dhe të fortë të artistit kundër sistemit të ri komunist në Shqipëri. Megjithatë kjo është një pjesë, por jo gjithçka, krijimtaria e tij u formua mbi bazën e ndërtimit të një identiteti të ri artistik, mbi vetminë, mbi dhimbjen, mbi harresën dhe mbi keqardhjen, të cilat lindën temat, subjektet dhe elementët e figurave artistike. 





27/04/2004

----------


## dodoni

Delija prek ëndrrën në vendlindje


A.Mile

Për piktorin e madh Lin Delija, ishte një ëndërr, të cilën nuk mundi dot ta bënte realitet në të gjallë. Ka qenë një ëndërr e tij e hershme të ngrinte një muze me emrin e tij në Itali dhe ne i ndërtuam tri, një në Antrodoko, një në një tjetër qytezë italiane dhe tashmë një në Tiranë, - thotë Armando Nicoletti, dhuruesi i 15 prej pikturave që dje, u ekspozuan dhe u bënë pronë e Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve. Janë 27 piktura, që i janë dhuruar GKA-së, prej dy miqve të Delisë, Armando Nicoletit, përfaqësues i komunës së Antrodokos, ku ndodhet edhe muzeu Lin Delija dhe koleksionistes gjermane Schutz. E kam njohur Delinë për 25 vjet rresht dhe ruaj shumë kujtime prej tij. Nëse do më duhej të tregoja për të, do të shkruaja një libër me mijëra fletë, - thotë Nicoletti, për të cilin piktori shqiptar, ishte një fenomen shpërthyes në Itali. Disa prej pikturave më të spikatura të këtij koleksioni janë : Gruaja gjysmë e zhveshur, Peshkopi, Këngëtari, Malësori, Autoportret, Në gjyq, etj, ku ruhen ndjeshëm lidhjet e artistit me vendin e tij të lindjes, me traditat dhe kulturën shqiptare. Shqiptarët e ndodhur në Itali, kanë ditur të evidentojnë talentin e tyre, në çdo fushë që ata kanë përfaqësuar. Dhe Lin Delija është njëri prej përfaqësuesve më të mirë shqiptarë, në Itali, - është shprehur Atilio De Gasperis, drejtor i Institutit Italian të Kulturës, i cili gjithashtu ka ndihmuar në sjelljen e këtij koleksioni në Shqipëri. Tashmë së bashku me 23 piktura të rinisë, të ndodhura në Shkodër, në vendin tonë, ndodhen plot 50 vepra të Lin Delisë. 





27/04/2004

----------


## shigjeta

*Pse tundoi në përzgjedhje Lin Delija*

Lin Delija lindi në Shkodër (3 shkurt 1926) në një familje të thjeshtë shkodrane, e cila më pas, edukimin shpirtëror dhe artistik të djaloshit 10 vjeçar do t'ia besonte personaliteteve dhe profesorëve të njohur të kolegjit françeskan "Illyricum", po në vendlindje. Pikërisht këtu, Lin Delija u njoh edhe me përfaqësuesin kulturor më të rëndësishëm të botës françeskane në Shqipëri, Atë Gjergj Fishtën, admirimin për të cilin më vonë ai do ta shprehte në portretin që i kushton poetit, i ekspozuar sot në kishën "Zoja e Shqiptarëve" në Detroit. Bashkënxënësi dhe njëkohësisht miku i tij i përhershëm, shqiptari nga Mali i zi, Mark Lukoliq, (skulptor i ardhshëm si dhe pedagog në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura të Firences), e përshkruan Lin Delinë në kolegjin françeskan si një "shpirt të lirë", i dhënë tërësisht mbas këshillave dhe vizatimeve të Atë Leon Kabashit. 

Mbas vendosjes së diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri, Lini i ri, që nuk do të mundë t'i shohë kurrë më prindërit e vet, arratiset në Jugosllavi më 1948. Mbas një purgatori hetimi e kërcënimesh, tipik për të arratisurit nga territori i Shqipërisë, Delija u lejua të vendosej në Titograd (Podgorica e sotme), dhe më pas, falë talentin të tij si piktor, u dërgua në Herceg Novi, ku diplomohet për pikturë pranë një shkolle modeste arti. Ndërkohë njihet me mjeshtrin e mirënjohur të pikturës me ngjyresa ballkanase, Kujaçiq, konturet dhe prerja e qartë e figurave të të cilit tërhoqën vëmendjen dhe nxitën admirimin e Lin Delisë, i cili shihte tek kjo teknikë një shprehje të përafërt me mënyrën e tij të modelimit e të vizatimit. 

Por formimi më i plotë profesional vijon me frekuentimin e Akademisë së Arteve të Bukura të Zagrebit gjatë viteve 50 dhe sidomos të Akademisë së Arteve të Bukura të Romës, me një bursë studimi falë përkujdesjes së veçantë të Ernest Koliqit. Në Romë ai ndjek kurset e piktorëve të njohur Mario Mafai dhe Amerigo Bartoli, emra të mirënjohur të së ashtuquajturës Shkolla Romane e pikturës, e ku shumë shpejt bëhet nxënësi më i spikatur i tyre. Diplomohet më 1959. Pikturat e Lin Delisë së viteve 50 karakterizohen nga imazhe të errta, të përftuara nga përzjerje ngjyrash me tone të mprehta, duke theksuar edhe më tepër dramacitetin e personazheve të paraqitura. Kompleksiteti i kalimeve tonale e lidh pikturën e kësaj periudhe, punuar gjithnjë në vaj, me Shkollën Romane. Ndër punimet e pikturuara dhe të ekspozuara në galeri të ndryshme të kësaj periudhe spikasin: Burri me këmishë të bardhë, Autoportret, Kryqëzimi, Martirizimi i Shën Sebastianit, Peizazh, Studio e piktorit, Mater Dolorosa. 

Gjatë fillimit të viteve 60 Lin Delija ftohet të ekspozojë në galeritë më të njohura të artit në Romë, ndër të cilat galeria Agostiniana, ku merr pjesë në edicione të ndryshme të Ekspozitës së Artit të shenjtë me temë Zoja e artit bashkëkohor, së bashku me skulptorin Fazzini e piktorët Purificato dhe Bartoli. Po në këtë periudhë, teksa ekspozon së bashku me mikun e tij të vogëlisë, skulptorin Mark Lukoliq, në galerinë Lo Sprone në Firence, ai pranon postin e docentit të kursit të pikturës në Akademinë e Lirë të Arteve të Bukura, themeluar nga imzot Luigji Stefani. Nga kjo përvojë zë fill edhe përfshirja e tij e gjatë e pasionale në mësimdhënien e pikturës, e cila do të kulmojë pas njëzet vitesh me themelimin e Akademisë Carlo Cesi në Antrodoco. 

Me pikturën Zoja e Shqiptarëve nis e përvijohet te Lin Delija i viteve 60 një mënyrë e veçantë e konceptimit i së shenjtës brendashkruar botës së traditës shqiptare, duke sjellë një varg veprash që karakterizohen nga përfshirja e objektit sakral në një mjedis me elemente peizazhi, veshjesh dhe shprehjesh gjestuale e fizionomike karakteristike shqiptare. Pikturon gjithashtu Fytyrën e Krishtit, e cila sot bën pjesë në Koleksionin e Artit Modern të Vatikanit, Shën Mërinë e Popullit, pjesë e Koleksionit të Artit e Spiritualitetit në Muzeun Pali VI dhe Maria në Golgotë që ruhet sot në Muzeun Lin Delija-Carlo Cesi në Atrodoko. Piktura e tij nis të fitojë ndërkaq një paletë ngjyrash të forta. 

Më 1963, Delija vendoset përfundimisht në Antrodoko ku, i mirëpritur fillimisht nga familja Brunelli, krijon një lidhje të veçantë shpirtërore me peizazhin karakteristik të krahinës, një peizazh dramatik që i kujtonte natyrën përreth Shkodrës. Disa nga peizazhet e tij janë ripërjetim i kësaj bote të vogël. Një lidhje e ngushtë shpirtërore karakterizon marrëdhënien e tij me njerëzit e thjeshtë e krenarë të Antrodokos të cilët do të vërshojnë në pikturën e Delisë përmes një galerie portretesh popullore. Një miqësi e ngushtë dhe e gjatë lind mes tij dhe Armando Nicolettit, i cili jo vetëm do ta ndihmojë të ekspozojë në Antrodoko e në galeri të tjera, por do të përkujdeset edhe pas vdekjes së piktorit për ekspozimin dhe promovimin e veprës së tij. Ndërkaq në galerinë La Botteguccia di Donna Tania në Romë Lin Delija paraqet gjatë një ekspozite personale veprat: Shkodrani, Tri Hiret, Pëshpëritja e malsorëve, Shkodrania, Shtregulla në Shqipëri, Lule, Kitaristi dhe Peizazhi; ndërsa në Firence ekspozohet një seri pikturash ku disa nga personazhet e njohura biblike që rikthehen nga vdekja, si psh. Lazri dhe bija e Jairit, në zhvillimin artistik të dramës duken se përjetojnë përmes qënies së tyre ngadhnjimin mbi vdekjen. Edhe këtu personazhet janë të veshura me kostume tradicionale shqiptare. 

Gjatë viteve 70 vërehet kalimi i punimit nga vaji në tempera. Ky ndryshim vjen për shkak të shqetësimit të rëndë alergjik që i shkakton piktorit një prej lëndëve përbërëse të vajit, si trementina. Si fillim, ndoshta për të përftuar kontrapunkte kromatike të veçanta, ai përdor një teknikë përzjerjeje me akrilik. Ngjyrat e kthjellta dhe të ndriçuara bëhen gjithnjë e më të pranishme. Një numër i madh galerish dhe hapësirash ekspozuese mirëpresin punimet e tij. Ekspozimet më të shumta e të përsëritura ndodhin kryesisht në Romë, Firence, por tablotë e tij do të ekspozohen edhe në Vatikan, Palermo, Modena, Breshia e Nju Jork. Ndërsa në Gjermani do të ketë disa ekspozita rradhazi. Radio Televizioni publik italian i kushton më 1979 një dokumentar-intervistë me regji të Gjon Kolndrekaj. Ndër veprat e spikatura të kësaj periudhe janë edhe tablotë Rita, Vajzë me kitarë, Lavdi e agustinianëve, Mali Xhiano, Don Karlo, Sekreti i tmerrshëm, Heronjtë, Tri Maritë, Samaritania. 

Në maj të vitit 1981 Lin Delija takohet me Nënë Terezën dhe realizon një seri pikturash e vizatimesh me imazhin e saj. Ndërkaq themelon në Antrodoko, Villa Mentuccia, Akademinë e Lirë të Arteve të Bukura Carlo Cesi. Të kësaj periudhe janë edhe tablotë e mirënjohura Vallja shqiptare dhe Nudo e shtrirë. Ndonëse gjatë gjysmës së dytë të viteve 80 do të shfaqen edhe shqetësimet e para shëndetësore, ai vijon punën dhe ekspozimet e shumta. Të këtyre viteve janë tablotë: Grua në dritare, Liqeni i Shkodrës, Hyrja e Krishtit në Jeruzalem, Shkelësja e kurorës, Njeriu që sheh, Shën Çeçilja. 

Mbas një largimi të detyruar prej 46 vjetësh Lin Delija rikthehet në Shqipëri më 1992, ku shumë shpejt i vihet punës për të realizuar tablotë e mëdha për Katedralen e Shkodrës, disa prej të cilave mbetën të papërfunduara. Në dhjetor të vitit 1993 disa punime të tij u ekspozuan në mjediset e Ambasadës të Shqipërisë në Romë. Kjo ekspozitë shënon edhe aktivitetin e parë të binjakëzimit aktiv kulturor mes Italisë e Shqipërisë. Dhjetëvjetëshi i fundit, me stezurat likuide dhe serialitetin e subjekteve në kërkim të zgjidhjeve të reja, dëshmon për arritjen e madhe të Lin Delisë: tema e pikturuar përbën rezultatin e dialektikës mes gjestit dhe lëndës. 

Në pranverën e vitit 1994 ai goditet nga një iktus dhe ndërron jetë më 9 prill, në Romë, por jeta e tij artistike, ndonëse postume, shfaqet më e dendur se kurrë. Qëllimi fundor i artistit qe mbërritur, ashtu siç e kishte pohuar shpesh herë në gjallje të tij: fare in modo che lopera profumi di pittura. E bashkë me veprën, padyshim, edhe jeta e tij. 


përtej vdekjes... 
Në vitet e para të mijëvjeçarit të ri një varg ekspozitash pikture, aktivitetesh kulturore dhe përkujtuese i bëjnë jehonë origjinalitetit dhe thellësisë së veprës së Lin Delisë: botohet katalogu i parë antologjik me pikturat e tij më përfaqësuese (nëntor 1999); në Muzeun e qytetin të Ozimos krijohet një hapësirë e posaçme, e përhershëm, për ekspozimin e koleksionit të familjes Roncaglia-Campanelli; në Antrodoko përurohet Muzeu i qytetit Lin Delija-Carlo Cesi, në të cilin gjenden të ekspozuara mbi 100 punë, në trajtë pikturash e vizatimesh, të dhuruara enkas për muzeun nga koleksionistë dhe miq të piktorit; publikohet monografia Lin Delija, pikëprerje vështrimesh nga Silvia Cuppini e Roberto Bua, hapet ekspozita tematike Homazh gruas: figura femërore në veprën e Lin Delisë; ndërsa në pranverë të 2004-s, 27 vepra të tijat iu dhuruan Galerisë së Arteve në Tiranë, 12 prej tyre vinin nga koleksioni privat i dashamirëses së artit të Delisë, zonjës Erica Schütz, ndërsa të tjerat ishin dhuratë e mikut të vjetër Nicoletti. Ndër to: Autoportret, Teatri, Nudo femërore, Jolanda, Këngëtarja, Shën Françesku, Shën Pali, Malcori, Barbullushja. 

Ky ritëm ekspozimesh fuqizohet edhe më shumë me themelimin e Shoqatës Kulturore Lin Delija në vitin 2005, e kryesuar nga miku dhe koleksionisti i apasionuar i tij Armando Nicoletti. Ndër aktivitet e organizuara prej saj përmendim: ekspozita Flakrima kujtese, Lin Delija në fotot e Pasquale Chiuppi-it dhe Armando Nicoletti-it; Arti dhe tradita ndërmjet muzeut dhe territorit, në Muzeun e Trasteveres në Romë; ekspozita Vlera të një historie të përbashkët, në Galerinë kombëtare të Arteve në Tiranë; pjesëmarrja e serisë së pikturave Shtatë Fjalët e Krishtit në ekspozitën ndërkombëtare Das Antlitz Christi in der zeitgenössischen Kunst në Domschatz- und Diözesanmuseum në Passau, ku vepra e tij qëndroi pranë mjeshtrave të mëdhenj të 900 si: Renato Guttuso, Oskar Kokoschka, Giacomo Manzù, Ivo Dulcic, Felice Casorati, Carlo Carrà; takimi studimor Antrodoko, Tokë Miqësie mes Italisë dhe Shqipërisë: Lin Delija, Lukë Kaçaj, Zef Pllumi në Antrodoko; 

Veprat e Lin Delisë janë të shpërndara në të gjithë botën. Vlen të përmendin koleksionin e pasur që piktori shkodran i fali Qendrës së Katolikëve shqiptarë në Mërgim të drejtuar nga françeskani Atë Danjel Gjeçaj, dhe që sot i përket Provincës Françeskane shqiptare. 
Mbas krijimit të shoqatës kulturore Art Union Albania, e cila synon ndër të tjera edhe promovimin në Shqipëri dhe në botë të veprave të artistëve të rëndësishëm të disaporës shqiptare, një koleksion piktuash dhe vizatimesh iu dhuruan asaj nga koleksionistë privatë në Itali përmes shoqatës italiane Lin Delija. Sot, ekspozita me titull Lin Delija mes sakrales dhe profanes e hapur deri në datë 5 tetor në GKA dhe e organizuar në kuadër të aktiviteteve zyrtare për vizitën e Papa Françeskut në Shqipëri, bashkëpunim i Shoqatës Art Union Albania dhe Galesisë Kombëtare të Arteve,_ paraqet përmes këtij koncepti të ri të Arkitekt Gjon Radovanit, nga koleksione të ndryshme, polaritetin e veprës së piktorit në kërkim të përhershëm të hyjnores të sakralja dhe të mrekullisë së krijimit te jeta dhe përditshmëria._

Milosao / GSh

----------


## sirena_adria

Lin Delija: Piktori që i tregoi botës ferrin komunist


Piktori Lin Delija, formoi në rrugën e jetës së tij 68 vjeçare, portretin e një artist të madh e me ndikim në sferën ndërkombëtare të artit pamor. 

Ai shënoi me jetën dhe krijimtarinë e tij një histori të jashtëzakonshme, ku ndërthuri talentin e fuqishëm si artist, formimin në shkollat më me ndikim të artit botëror, me subjekte dhe frymëzime prej dramave të jetës së tij personale, por edhe të vendit të tij Shqipërisë, të cilën u detyrua ta braktiste në moshën 22 vjeçare, një ditë vere të vitit 1948, për shkak të represionit të pazakonte që po ushtronte regjimi komunist në çdo sferë të shoqërisë shqiptare e sidomos në rradhët e klerit katolik në Shkodër.

Ai arratiset me 16 korrik 1948 së bashku me një mikun e tij, dhe kalojnë nga Thethi në Guci. Prej asaj dite, jeta e Lin Delisë, ndryshon katërcipërisht. 
E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me familjen e tij mbetur në Shkodër.  Ai do të mund të takohej në fillim të viteve '90 vetëm me një pjesë të vogël të familjes së tij, duke mbajtur në zemër, dhimbjen e dekadave dhe pengun e përjetshëm të ndarjes me ta.


https://shqiptarja.com/video/lin-del...unist-14112022

----------

